# 20 gal long tank. Lights needed



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im about to purchase a 20 gal long tank and light/hood separately.

I plan on keeping just Riccia (as the carpet) and Taiwan Moss, and maybe Java Fern. but thats all. Do I need any special lighting? Or can i just pick up a fluorescent light strip from like Pets Mart or something? 

I found one for $23.99 Fluorescent Light Strip from Petco.com

would this work? Or do I need a special light? I read up on Coral Life lighting. do I really need it?

I dont plan on using any Co2.. Just Flourish Excel daily.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just read up on Coral Life Aqualight. It seems like the choice I would take. 
Now do i need the 6700k? or the 10000K?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The riccia will prefer some more light. The standard petsmart light strip won't be able to grow much in terms of plant selection. It may be just okay for Java fern, and the moss, but to grow other plants like riccia and various stem plants you will want to upgrade your lighting.

I recommend a 1x55 kit from ahsupply.com or a Coralife 65 watt. With these two options excel daily will be enough, but of course a little DIY CO2 can't hurt. The 6700k is a crisp white light, where as 10000k is a super bright white/blueish light. Either would work for plant growth, but I prefer the 6700k (imagine standard office flourscent lighting color).

-John N.


----------



## osiris (Jul 28, 2006)

I recently updated my 20H tank lighting with an AHSupply retro-kit (1x55). Wow, is it bright. It is definitely what you want to get. It would give you a 2.75 wpg. Remember to buy the bulb from them when you order your kit. I prefer 10,000K over 6700K as it seems like a more natural midday sun. If you are afraid to do some re-wiring, I would buy a Coralife or Current Orbit fixture, but the standard strip really won't do for most plants. 

As far as CO2, if you buy a Hagen kit (the one that comes with the ladder) you will find that it is very easy to feed your plants what they need. Without enough CO2, just like without enough light, your plants will be restricted in their growth.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I recently updated my 20H tank lighting with an AHSupply retro-kit (1x55). Wow, is it bright. It is definitely what you want to get. It would give you a 2.75 wpg. Remember to buy the bulb from them when you order your kit. I prefer 10,000K over 6700K as it seems like a more natural midday sun.


 Could we see a photo? It sounds very nice.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

me too 10,000 looks more nicer, but like they said its depend on the eye of the beholder, bought bulb will do the job when it comes to plants


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mix 6700K and 10,000K...it's a nicer blend IMO.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh sorry ive got mix 6700k and 10,000 Daylight bulb


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

osiris said:


> ...I would buy a Coralife or Current Orbit fixture...


I think that jlui83 is looking for a 1x55 or 1x65 watt system.

The Orbit is a 2x65 watt system. I think that you mean the Current Satellite which is a 1x65 watt fixture.

The Satellite 50/50 bulb needs to be changed for planted tank use. Current makes a Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb that works and looks very good.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

One of your options is this: 30" 1x65W Coralife Freshwater Aqualight CF hood, 1x 6700K, -Straight Pin

Comes with a 6700K bulb that's a slight yellow (to my eyes, at least).


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Current makes a Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb that works and looks very good.


 When I purchased my light fixture from Big Al's online, they were willing to swap out one of the two bulbs for a second Dual Daylight Bulb (6,700K/10,000K). But they would not open the box before shipping it to me. Translation: I received the Orbit, kept everything except the Actinic Bulb, shipped it back to Big Al's and they sent me back a 2nd Dual Daylight bulb. Of course, I made some phone calls to make sure things went smoothly. :happy:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh cool, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I just placed an order for a 30" Coralife Aqualight 1x65W 6700K....
I can't WAIT!! hehe. I figured enough contimplating on spending money etc.etc. I need to buy myself a present. and just did! Now the fun begins. 20 gal long tank with eco-complete substrate. Hoping to get a full or half carpet of either glosso, riccia or hc. and for fauna, a pair of Apistos


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice, I've been wanting Apistos for a while...just waiting for a slightly larger tank. Maybe a 15 or 20 long. =)


----------

